# Early stages of betta hoarding



## idolsandanchors (May 16, 2011)

So I went to Petco today to get a algae scraper and maybe some ghost shrimp when I spy a nice selection of bettas. They were actually all in pretty decent shape. I didn't see any dead and alot were moving around some. There was this one delta fin he was amazing looking. I almost bought a 2 gal hex tank for $25 from there but then I ended up going to wal-mart to see if I could find that Hawkeye 5 gal. Turns out they only sell them online now. Does anyone know what filter the Hawkeye one comes with or if it's any good of a filter. I have heard it's a decent tank and I'm pretty sure I have room for it. I found a heater from hagen for like $13 and free shipping that is just the right size for the tank. One more betta can't be too much. This is turning into an addiction. I have an empty 30 gallon still but I would need to clean it out. I'm just not sure I really want to deal with a big tank right now. Especially if I move to Florida in less than a year. Moving 2 fish will be bad enough.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No eperience with the fillter. And it's not hoarding if you take good care of them


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> No eperience with the fillter. And it's not hoarding if you take good care of them


 we'll be sure to send you in when he's got floor-to-ceiling tanks lining the walls of one room and garbage bags full of empty red bull cans piled in another to cover for the lack of sleep from having to clean filters and feed hungry mouths nonstop :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gimme another two months and I'll qualify. Just be sure to find a place where it's sunny but not too hot. Don't want to suffer while I'm in my strait jacket.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

I believe I meet the requirements also. I graduated from 1 to 4 bettas in 2 months and I'm now building a 16G sorority. (I'm also building a mixed community in a 75G) I have a tropical theme in my kitchen (which is where they all are) but if I keep going at this rate, it's going to look like I live under water !


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We'll call you the Little Mermaid. Under the sea!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't. I have had one betta for a year. He died so now I have a replacement. Only one betta. 1.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> I don't. I have had one betta for a year. He died so now I have a replacement. Only one betta. 1.


Oh just wait. You may have had excellent control for a year, but sooner or later you'll fall victim to betta addiction. Guess how I know. Because it always starts with JUST ONE BETTA. Bwahahaha!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I thankful got over my addiction to buying bettas. I can safely say that I can browse around the petstores and not take any new bettas home. I want a king and have a spare 5 gallon that I *could* put him in however since I live in an apartment and already have 4 tanks on display (20, 15, 10, & 2.5) I will wait.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

My betta of 3 yrs died in feb or march, so I got a hm boy from the petstore... I was so in love... he died 2 days later... I waited awhile, and got 2 more from the store... 3 months later I have 15 bettas... call me a hoarder if you will! Lol my fiance does.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> I thankful got over my addiction to buying bettas. I can safely say that I can browse around the petstores and not take any new bettas home. I want a king and have a spare 5 gallon that I *could* put him in however since I live in an apartment and already have 4 tanks on display (20, 15, 10, & 2.5) I will wait.


I applaud your self-control and integrity! And I also wish I had those traits, too 'cause mine are non-existent.




smellsfishie said:


> My betta of 3 yrs died in feb or march, so I got a hm boy from the petstore... I was so in love... he died 2 days later... I waited awhile, and got 2 more from the store... 3 months later I have 15 bettas... call me a hoarder if you will! Lol my fiance does.


Oooh, you got it bad. I'll be contacting you soon with info for the Bettas Anonymous. ;-)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL thank you! I need it! I can't buy any more... but I am going to breed them so... it's a never ending cycle!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good grief, where are you going to put all the fry?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great question.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Are you going to breed that gorgeous golden guy in your avatar?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww... my avatar is my Sunny man, who was "rescued" from Walmart several years ago. He only lived for 5 months, and had seizures. He was and still is my all time favorite betta. So sweet and friendly. RIP little buddy. 

I have another betta that I JUST got who reminds me of Sunny. His name is most likely going to be "Cherubim"... He is a yellow halfmoon.  My 2nd yellow. I will probably breed him to my female "Koi" betta, who is a HMPK- Eggitha. Here are pics.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Apr 19, 2011)

idolsandanchors said:


> So I went to Petco today to get a algae scraper and maybe some ghost shrimp when I spy a nice selection of bettas. They were actually all in pretty decent shape. I didn't see any dead and alot were moving around some. There was this one delta fin he was amazing looking. I almost bought a 2 gal hex tank for $25 from there but then I ended up going to wal-mart to see if I could find that Hawkeye 5 gal. Turns out they only sell them online now. Does anyone know what filter the Hawkeye one comes with or if it's any good of a filter. I have heard it's a decent tank and I'm pretty sure I have room for it. I found a heater from hagen for like $13 and free shipping that is just the right size for the tank. One more betta can't be too much. This is turning into an addiction. I have an empty 30 gallon still but I would need to clean it out. I'm just not sure I really want to deal with a big tank right now. Especially if I move to Florida in less than a year. Moving 2 fish will be bad enough.


I don't have any experience with this exact tank, but I do have experience with the brand of filter it is. It is a Whisper power filter. They make pretty decent filters and air pumps in my opinion. The good thing is, is that the carbon cartridges are easy to come by and every pet store that has even a small fish section, should have them.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

1 to 5 in just a few months and soon to be 6! + plus other fish (Platies and Ottos)! Don't plan to stop yet


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Awww... my avatar is my Sunny man, who was "rescued" from Walmart several years ago. He only lived for 5 months, and had seizures. He was and still is my all time favorite betta. So sweet and friendly. RIP little buddy.
> 
> I have another betta that I JUST got who reminds me of Sunny. His name is most likely going to be "Cherubim"... He is a yellow halfmoon.  My 2nd yellow. I will probably breed him to my female "Koi" betta, who is a HMPK- Eggitha. Here are pics.
> 
> ...


He's stunning. I'll be totally honest, I absolutely loathe the color yellow, in fact I think I have a mental allergic reaction to it, but your guy Cherubim is gorgeous. His tail is almost a perfect halfmoon, too. Not bad for a Wal-Mart baby. And Eggitha is so cute, I love her marbling. They'll make a cute pair.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Awww... my avatar is my Sunny man, who was "rescued" from Walmart several years ago. He only lived for 5 months, and had seizures. He was and still is my all time favorite betta. So sweet and friendly. RIP little buddy.
> 
> I have another betta that I JUST got who reminds me of Sunny. His name is most likely going to be "Cherubim"... He is a yellow halfmoon.  My 2nd yellow. I will probably breed him to my female "Koi" betta, who is a HMPK- Eggitha. Here are pics.
> 
> ...


What gorgeous fish ! I've been looking for a yellow male for months. I'd like a solid yellow (no dark or other markings). That female is very unsual looking - kind of like a mosaic.


----------



## Schwannsee (Jan 19, 2011)

See...I started with 1 at work, many years ago, and ended up with 10 in little bowls on my desk. When I left the job, I had to find places for 10 fishes in a 750 sq ft apt...with hubby, 2 adult pit bulls, a demonic cat, a 55L freshwater community, a 40T (piranha), and a foster pit bull puppy. I just got settled in a new office...and what was the FIRST thing I began plotting to acquire...? I got my boss to rewire the electrical in my office explicitly for my fishies. Fluffy may one day have to share his sweet digs...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good lands, where on earth in that apartment did you and your hubby sleep???? On a pile of pit bulls? I'm surprised you found an apartment that would take that many animals, especially two bigger dogs like pit bulls. Apartments these days are so fussy that way, some won't even take two chihuahuas, let alone pits.


----------



## Schwannsee (Jan 19, 2011)

No no... we slept UNDER the pit bulls. They actually aren't too big and make nice heaters  

We moved in with the fish and just the oldest dog who is almost 10, and because we proved responsible, they allowed the second dog. My girls are excellent PR for just how sweet-tempered a pit bull can be, and they were rescue-minded folks as well...thus the puppies were allowed (I raised 3, one right after the other, in that apt...). 

I think I may just be drawn to a critter that needs a little more...management than most. 

But...I do not think the management really ever added up how many pets we had, either. I know they didn't know about the fishes!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've always thought pit bulls got a bad rep, that it is highly irresponsible owners who are to blame for pit bulls who go out of control. I've noticed in many of those news stories about the homicidal pit bulls that the owners look like they're on drugs. So it's no surprise the dogs don't have the training and discipline they need.

Do you have your bettas in divided tanks or do you have a lot of small tanks? It sounds like a crowded but cozy and contented apartment.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> He's stunning. I'll be totally honest, I absolutely loathe the color yellow, in fact I think I have a mental allergic reaction to it, but your guy Cherubim is gorgeous. His tail is almost a perfect halfmoon, too. Not bad for a Wal-Mart baby. And Eggitha is so cute, I love her marbling. They'll make a cute pair.


Hate yellow?! *gasp* I'm shocked!  lol... I love the yellow bettas ssssoooo much. But Cherubim is not from Walmart. That was my avatar guy, Sunny, who died. Cherubim is from Thailand. He chewed his tail a bit during shipping so thus the imperfection... Hopefully he & Eggie get along!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

sunnydawnie said:


> What gorgeous fish ! I've been looking for a yellow male for months. I'd like a solid yellow (no dark or other markings). That female is very unsual looking - kind of like a mosaic.


Thank you! If they produce a solid yellow and you don't already have one by then, you can buy one of mine!  Eggie is unusual, but we love her. lol


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Smellsfishie, 

When you breed those two gorgeous fish we'll have to talk business I have yet to stumble across a yellow Betta in person and never have I seen coloring like your female even in pictures.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

But back to Betta hoarding I've got four a blue veil tail a blue-green-red veil tail female a white and red crowntail female and a blue butterfly delta tail male. Plus I've got a 30 gal full of guppies and ottos and live plants plus another 30 gal for growing plants, a 29 gal with a bloodparrot ad a bichir and a ten gallon overloaded with goldfish I start for my friend before she puts them in her pond. She likes to buy a dollar or two of 12 cent feeders and keep what survives and grows. 

Plus a couple dozen Arachnids four cats a few snakes and two horses haha.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

BlueEyedBettaBoy said:


> Smellsfishie,
> 
> When you breed those two gorgeous fish we'll have to talk business I have yet to stumble across a yellow Betta in person and never have I seen coloring like your female even in pictures.



Awesome. If i can get a spawn, I will post a thread with pics so keep your eyes peeled!!  Yeah I rarely see yellows in pet stores. My fiance is from NJ- Manalapan. Are you near there?


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha yeah. Ask him if he knows where brick is that's where I work and I live in tinton falls.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

He used to work in Tinton Falls at the Vitamin World! I will ask him about Brick.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

he does know, brick is abt 30-45 mins from his moms house.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahaha that is too funny!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah it is!  I tried telling him Brick was a store (I thought that's what you meant) he was like no.. Brick is a town.. lol... *shrugs* Well if you like one of my fishies we could bring one down and make a family visit out of it!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

smellsfishie said:


> Hate yellow?! *gasp* I'm shocked!  lol... I love the yellow bettas ssssoooo much. But Cherubim is not from Walmart. That was my avatar guy, Sunny, who died. Cherubim is from Thailand. He chewed his tail a bit during shipping so thus the imperfection... Hopefully he & Eggie get along!


Oooh, I did think he was a little too pretty for a Wal-Mart baby. Still, he survived the trip well.  Get some candles, put on some romantic music and he and Eggie should do well. ;-)


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha,.. thanks for the advice


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't meet the hoarding requirements at all. A single betta is the only fish in the entire house and he's perfect to me. It'd be cool to have maybe two of them in the future, but I'd have to purchase another tank because a male betta can't be with anyone else. That's why I'm going to stick with one betta at a time. I'm just not qualified to take care of two 10 gallons at a time. :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just wait. When you graduate HS and move out and get a place of your own, you'll catch the betta bug. :-D You can divide your 10g, if you do want to get another male in the near future.


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

*hawk-eye*



idolsandanchors said:


> So I went to Petco today to get a algae scraper and maybe some ghost shrimp when I spy a nice selection of bettas. They were actually all in pretty decent shape. I didn't see any dead and alot were moving around some. There was this one delta fin he was amazing looking. I almost bought a 2 gal hex tank for $25 from there but then I ended up going to wal-mart to see if I could find that Hawkeye 5 gal. Turns out they only sell them online now. Does anyone know what filter the Hawkeye one comes with or if it's any good of a filter. I have heard it's a decent tank and I'm pretty sure I have room for it. I found a heater from hagen for like $13 and free shipping that is just the right size for the tank. One more betta can't be too much. This is turning into an addiction. I have an empty 30 gallon still but I would need to clean it out. I'm just not sure I really want to deal with a big tank right now. Especially if I move to Florida in less than a year. Moving 2 fish will be bad enough.


idol...i ordered that tank, i like it alot. I did divide it thou for my petsmart boys shannon & wrangler...can't find the actual paper on the filter but the lid says tetra PF 10...and just realized they sent with it the wrong relacement filter cartridge...anyhow nice tank but I did have to put a piece of aquarium sponge infront of the discharge because it puts out a heck of a current...too much for my fishies. but once i did that they love it. I now have wisteria growing on each side, and each half has a small blue mystery snail and a ghost shrimp. Not sure about the spectrum on the cfl light in the hood. before I got the snails and shrimp it was growing algae like crazy. I also added a small heater, i think tetra as well ( found at walmart), the one for 2+ gals. I live in FL, but keep my bedroom freezing at night and that little heater does well in the 5gal. the only downside to the tank is I'm not sure if I'm crazy about the half hex it kind of distorts your few a bit, especially since I divided it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I sometimes wonder if I'm a betta hoarder because I have 11. lol I think it's a matter of knowing your limits and being able to care for the ones you have. If you end up neglecting them or not being able to take care of the ones you have but you still get more then you have a problem.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, DQ. Any number over 1 is probably hoarding.  Also when you reach the point where a new tank is more important than a new pair of shoes . . . or you can't go on that romantic night out because your betta is constipated and you need to be home to watch him . . . these are all classic signs of betta hoarding. :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sakura8 said:


> Yup, DQ. Any number over 1 is probably hoarding.  Also when you reach the point where a new tank is more important than a new pair of shoes . . . or you can't go on that romantic night out because your betta is constipated and you need to be home to watch him . . . these are all classic signs of betta hoarding. :lol:


lol! 
"Honey, I just can't go to dinner and that romantic movie because "insert name of betta" is constipated and I need to make sure he poops."


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he thought he could persuade you into a night on the town, he'd probably be well out of the romantic mood by the time you say "poops."  But to be fair, how many times does a guy say, "Let's stay in tonight, I want to watch this game"?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

never if he's smart >_> lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And if he's really, really smart, he'll be the first one to suggest staying in to watch *insert betta name here* in the first place.


----------

